# Newby TT Owner



## dyngoo (Oct 18, 2019)

Hi All,

Picked up a 2011 Roadster two weeks ago and so far so good. Not really the weather to get the hood down until next spring so quite a wait for the temperature to rise again.

I live in the West of Scotland so sunny days even in summer will be few & far between  .

David


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi David, Welcome to the TTF.
Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------

